# heater question



## felipeferdinand (Apr 6, 2020)

my freedom express pilot trailer heater not working it just blows air then shutdown when u moved the thermostat, please help, thanks .


----------



## felipeferdinand (Apr 7, 2020)

i called a tech n he said it might be a board problem costing me $800 good luck to yours.


----------



## Jack Hall (May 15, 2021)

Unless you have some sort of strange heater, $800 for a board is crazy expensive.  Tighten the connections in the thermostat.  That solved my problem in less than 30 minutes for ZERO dollars.


----------

